# 6" pvc main line



## spereira (Nov 21, 2013)

I am just beginning to set up my dust collection system. My dust collector is a used Powermatic 3 hp , 2 bag dust collector. It came with three 4" ports and or one 6" port.

I plan on using 6" pvc main trunk line. The table saw will have one 5" line to factory collector(enlarged from 4" port) and one 2.5"or 3" overarm port..I am just in the process of making my own overarm collector. 

I'll have one drop down over my bench for the router, one 2.5" for the chop saw and one 6" drop down for the planer and or jointer which are both on casters.

Menard's is the only place I found 6" pvc.. The problem is going to be fittings..I think I'm going to have to roll my own.

Anyway, that is my plan. I hope others with more experience will offer suggestions and criticisms.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Menard's has all the fittings you need. The sanitary wyes and wyes get fairly expensive, but the other stuff is as cheap there as you'll probably find. Make all your el's with 2-45's and a short piece of straight between the. As for the Menard's 6", it's 3034 and that stuff can be a fight when you are trying to hang it on the ceiling. That said, the Menard's price (when on sale) can be quite good on the staright pieces. But try to fins some ASTM d 2729 in 6". That's actually the thin wall that is a lot easier to deal with and a lot harder to find. If you have a Hughes Supply nearby, they may have it, there's a regional lumber chain called Carters that has it as well. You will probably be quite disappointed with the 2.5" at the miter saw. I went up to 4" and it still didn't work. You'll find the total cost of the fittings (if purchased) will be the most expensive part, so if you can roll your own you're way ahead.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

Menards should have everything you need. That is where I picked up my pipes, but I found an online supplier that had the fittings. I didn't realize our local store had the fittings when I ordered them.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

spereira said:


> I am just beginning to set up my dust collection system. My dust collector is a used Powermatic 3 hp , 2 bag dust collector. It came with three 4" ports and or one 6" port.
> 
> I plan on using 6" pvc main trunk line. The table saw will have one 5" line to factory collector(enlarged from 4" port) and one 2.5"or 3" overarm port..I am just in the process of making my own overarm collector.
> 
> ...


Not much wrong with that plan, Steve, except I would recommend a 4" drop to your chop saw and enclose behind it. You will never do justice to the fine dust with a 2.5 line alone. You didn't mention whether or not your DC had the canvas tops or actual filters, Or, perhaps the DC can go outside? If outside is not an option then, whenever you can afford them, get the Wynn Environmental .5 micron filters. They do the best job, for the home hobbyist, that you can get. Add a thein separator and you should be golden...

Just remember to keep the 90s to a minimum and use the long 90s when you have to. If you haven't started on your over the blade DC for the TS, you should take a look at the sharkguard, it's great and it's a 4" outlet instead. It's a splitter as well...

Paul

heck here are some links

http://www.jpthien.com/

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/

http://www.thesharkguard.com/





 Don't forget, there are 5 parts to this one. I also have some detailed step by step pics of a build...

http://woodgears.ca/dust_collector/separator.html


----------



## spereira (Nov 21, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks to those who replied.

the biggest problem will be retrofitting the factory made dust ports .

Mobil..thanks for the links.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Steve, refitting those ports isn't really all that hard....especially for someone who was planning on making their own fittings. In most cases it will just be a matter of removing something and replacing it with a piece of ply and an HVAC starter collar. I t might sometimes get into enlarging a hole (or putting one) on the machine, or maybe fabricating a whole cover (I had to do that for my drum sander). As you go forward, for each tool ask otheres here what solutions they had for the same problem, there are really some clever ideas folks have come up with. Lastly, good luck as you move ahead with this........BTW, bulding your own blast gates is a good isea as well. The store plastic ones are really poorly made (the gate gets blocked by dust over time, and they don't open completely) and the metal ones are expensive.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*adaptors/reducers*

Your sheet metal department of the box store or a heating and cooling wholesaler will have every size of reducer you need. A few wraps of painters tape will snug up a loose fit. You will "probably" but not necessarily, need a large flex hose to get vertical. Flex hose is your enemy to good air flow, so if possible avoid it. I use it for the short runs from the reducer on the collector to the tools. See photo below.

My theory is to use a dust collector with 4" hose on all the tool ports for the planer, jointer, and drum sanders, and 2 1/2" hose to the Shop Vacs on the router tables and over arm dust collector above the table saw blade. They are different types of dust and the shop vacs have a higher *velocity* air stream and are more effective at the source of the dust. The dust collectors have a higher *volume* air flow and are better for the big chips generators like the planer and jointer. The drum sander is a dust generating monster and you need as short of run as possible to the collector.

 

The other issue I see is that the bag filters are restrictive. The air can't pass through the filters because of the smaller surface area in the bags than through a cannister type filter with more surface area AND if the bags get clogged it will restrict the air flow OUT. With less air moving out of the system it will be less effective drawing air from the ports and pipes...just my theory. :blink:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Dust collection. Seems there are a hundred ways to fight it and difficult to achieve 100%. I have a system with a cyclone separator. Which I highly recommend. Big chips go in the bag or what have you. Dust goes to the filter bags. A separator doesn't have to be of the cyclone type. Even a simple wood box with a baffle will do the job. As the dust is sucked up it travels at a high velocity and all particles fly along together. With a separator in line. When the dust inters the separator high velocity is reduced to high volume. At that point big ships fall off and small ones move on to the second stage filters. I have bag filters so as they collect small dust, they filter better, until they need to be emptied. Which is quite a while.

One thing I would caution on when using PVC pipe. You need to be mindful of static electricity causing a spark. I believe a bond or ground wire running from metal connection to metal connection will guard against this. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## spereira (Nov 21, 2013)

*180 degree turn*

I know I originally wrote that I had planned on using 6" pvc for my main ducts..After further review and a sudden influx of money I ordered 6" spiral pipe from Menards. :no: 

It costs more..about twice what pvc is but it will easier to ground and avoid shocking myself with static electricity. 

This forum is great..a place to discuss and learn from others. No use reinventing the wheel when others have done it before you.

Anyone recommend a good place to order 5" and 6" flex hose?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

spereira said:


> I know I originally wrote that I had planned on using 6" pvc for my main ducts..After further review and a sudden influx of money I ordered 6" spiral pipe from Menards. :no:
> 
> It costs more..about twice what pvc is but it will easier to ground and avoid shocking myself with static electricity.
> 
> ...


Well don't discount the separator. It's far more important than you might think.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

spereira said:


> Anyone recommend a good place to order 5" and 6" flex hose?


It is available form several sources. Grizzly has it, Penn State has it, but the last I bought was from Woodworker's Supply. I like theirs as well as any, it's a good quality hose.


----------

